# Wisdom Teeth...



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I had all taken out all at the same time many years ago. Yup, got knocked out which was kind of cool actually. They really did tell me to count backwards from 100 and I got to 98 :lol: Mine were impacted and that wasn't expected so it took a second dose of anaethestic to get me through, therefore, my immediate recovery time was a bit longer than expected as well. A reputable place won't let you leave alone. Even to take a bus or a cab because you will be so stoned you won't be able to find your way out of the building. At least, that's how it was for me. Really funny stuff.

The next couple of days I ate yogurt, soft pasta, milkshakes and whatever else I could swallow without chewing. No chewing for at least 24 hours -- I think I went about 56 hours before I chewed. I had codeine for a few days, and with that, I really didn't suffer. It was nice to have someone around for the first day to "look after" me. 

Then I got independent, sent my mom home and oh, about three days later took my last codeine around noon and figured I was good to party for the weekend. WRONG!!! Do not, absolutely, DO NOT drink any alcohol for at least 24 hours after your last codeine. Trust me. I won't tell the tale, but just trust me.

I think I took two days off work. I can't remember for sure, but that sounds right. I had it bad apparently, and really, it wasn't. Don't stress it. Just make sure you have lots of slippery mushy food and a nursemaid.  Good luck.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I've got to get mine out too.. though in NZ I have no idea how this works.. but I'm nervous.

I hope yours goes well!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Had all four pulled so knocked out. Awakened to the feeling of a lump in my throat which made me want to swallow. Nurse promptly told me not to swallow. Yea right. Felt "peculiar" for about 20 min. I had to remain for an hour then a taxi to my father's as my step mom was home all day. Got there about 11am. Had warm tomato soup thro a straw at noon. Removed the packing about 5pm and ate the most tender pork roast ever at 6. No jaw pain but the next day I hurt all over, apparently from the Pentathol which went away about 4pm. After that I was good to go. Even removed my own stitches when the time came. It was easier than trying to park within blocks of the surgeon's office. I thought that was the only way to fly.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I had the worst experience EVER when I had mine out. I was down and out for 9 days! Yes! 9 DAYS!

Everyone said..."Oh it's no big deal, I went out and partied the following night" HA!!!

I was knocked out for the procedure, no biggie. Well, On my way out of the Dr's office, they give me Vicoden. Ummm...When you go in for surgery, it's on an empty stomach. And of course, when you wake up from sedation, your so out of it, all you want to do is sleep. I had 2 people help me to the truck. LoL. And almost fell out of the truck. Ha.

I got home, laid on the couch and about 2 hours later, I was puking my guts up. And, I couldn't OPEN my mouth up except for maybe 1/2 inch. It was disgusting. I remember my dad chomping away on popcorn and looking over at me while I'm throwing up into a bucket and asking if I needed any help. Ummm...No, I'm good. NOT!

My mom ended up making a trip the pharmacy at 10 pm to get me these AMAZING pills that help with nausea. They give them to cancer patients on chemotherapy because that will make them really sick. They worked like a charm. $120 for 6 pills...AFTER insurance. And...If that wasn't bad enough...I swelled up like you wouldn't believe. I mean, just HUGE. Golfball's on each side of my mouth. I was sore. Couldn't eat anything except fudge bars (well, that part wasn't so bad) and applesauce. 

It was not pretty. I was very sick and lethargic for a few days and it took me 9 days total before I was able to get up and do something.

Thank goodness I never have to go through THAT again...*sigh*

Hope that didn't scare you too much...****. (Sorry...)


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I need to get mine out too.... However, I'm terrified because the dentist people were all like "your wisdom teeth are in your mouth in such a way that you need to get them taken out by the best mouth surgeon around, in order to still be able to move/feel your face after they're out!  lololololololol!" 

Needless to say, I haven't gone back to the dentist since they told me that... It's been 3 years......... It's kinda an issue. I'm still super scared. 


Anyway, I obviously have no encouragement for you...just hugs!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I get the feeling my whiny self is going to spend a lot of panic time in the waiting area before the people can even drag me into the room.....*Bites lip*


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Wallaby said:


> I need to get mine out too.... However, I'm terrified because the dentist people were all like "your wisdom teeth are in your mouth in such a way that you need to get them taken out by the best mouth surgeon around, in order to still be able to move/feel your face after they're out!  lololololololol!"
> 
> Needless to say, I haven't gone back to the dentist since they told me that... It's been 3 years......... It's kinda an issue. I'm still super scared.
> 
> ...


LOL you poor thing!! Sorry I laughed.. just I have horrid sense of humor  It's been 2 years for me... if anything I really loathe in this world it has to be teeth hygienists (dentists, orthodontist, nurses.. bah!) and doctors.


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

My friend told me hers are coming in too but shes 13. For me im 16 and still no sign of them coming in, dont know why. Other family *parents and all* by this time had them in, so its just dont really care.


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Mine came in completely straight THANK GOODNESS!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Dam it, why havent mine come in?!??!  Really? Do i even have them or am i one of those people that dont have them? Uhh.


----------



## Lunarflowermaiden (Aug 17, 2010)

VT Trail Trotters said:


> Dam it, why havent mine come in?!??!  Really? Do i even have them or am i one of those people that dont have them? Uhh.


Depends on how old you are. 

They should show up on dental x-rays. I had all of mine removed at about 21, they hadn't started growing in, because they were on a collision course with the rest of my teeth.


----------



## mysticalhorse (Apr 27, 2011)

I had mine pulled 2 at a time, the first 2 one of them were infected so I was dog sick for a week as my body fought the infection. The second 2 was a breeze & I had no issues. 

Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Mine weren't bad. They came in straight and it was pretty easy procedure. Didn't get knocked out, just a bit of novocaine and some gas, he cracked them and pulled all 4. I only had a small amount of swelling and was pretty much good to go the next day. 

My hubby didn't have it so easy. He had to have surgery for his and ended up with a dry socket afterwards. He had a good amount of pain.


----------



## hillree (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm in the same boat! I only have 3 wisdom teeth, but they are coming out soon! And just like you, I'm perfectly fine with doctors and needles and everything but NOT dentists! :lol: I managed to find the only dentist in my city who specializes in sedation, so I get an IV pretty much every time I go (yeah, it's that bad). 

He just referred an oral surgeon to us and I'm so nervous! Not because of pain (pain I can handle lol) but I don't wanna get nauseous haha. I know Vicodin is supposed to be taken with food, because it can make you sick on an empty stomach. Supposedly, we're not supposed to drink through a straw for a period of time, either. :?

Bah, at least it'll be over after this! And try not to panic haha, I'm nervous too but all my friends say it's really not that bad.  Good luck!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

SH, I had 2 removed (one started to break, and then year later the one opposite to the removed should me removed as well). All I'm gonna to say it depends on dentist. My dentist is great and he told me once pulling teeth is his favorite, because he gets those $100 for 5 mins of work. :wink:

So basically yes, the whole procedure took 1 min (plus 15 mins prior that to wait for numb medication to take effect on tissues around the tooth). Then he stitched it (another 2 mins) and that was it. I had no pain or discomfort when the numbing was gone (and didn't take any antibiotics). I could also eat and drink whatever I like (although personally I tried to use other side of mouth for couple days to be on safe side). 

P.S. You don't have to go to oral surgeon for that, a knowledgeable dentist can do it perfectly well and with less pain.


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow am I one of the few that have all four no problems? Within four months of turning 18 all four came in, I didn't even know it until I went to have my braces off and they pointed it out. Both dentists (one for braces one regular) said that most time it is a money grab, unless they hurt no need to come out. Whats funny I have problems with my jaws, bottom one is too small (never grew), and slightly off center twisted a little to the left, but I still had room for them. 

My best friend had to have hers out because of a infection (they hadn't erupted) in two. For two weeks she didn't eat, threw up hourly, lost 20 pounds, weighing less than 100 pounds when health that's not good. Good luck to all getting them pulled, I would recommend a second opinion if you can afford it, why would everyone "need" to have them out.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Mine are so crooked that I have to have surgery for mine >.> I'm having all four of mine taken out this summer. I'm mostly afraid of bleeding, because when I had two of my incisors pulled for braces, they bled for 8 hours straight and I almost passed out from loss of blood. I was anemic for a month or two afterwards too.

I do know though, that if you're on Birth Control pills, you're supposed to stop taking them a while before surgery because it caused Dry Socket. It happened to my mom and she said that it was like birthing a child through your mouth. Ouch!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I was literally just thinking today about getting birth control for cramps...o.o I'll keep in mind not to do that now....o.o


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

The name of the Dr. who did mine was Dr. Slaughter(in Medford).....how reassuring...

I had all four of mine done at the same time. The anesthesia made me goofy, apparently I told my mom that "it was fun having teeth pulled"...yep, real fun.

Make sure you get your painkillers fast so you can get them in your system. I was pretty sore for a couple of days and had an incident of puking, passing out, getting stuck between the toilet and the wall and my mom had to pull me out..LOL, that was due to taking too many pain killers and it made me sick.

Good Luck, best to get it now rather when your 40 like my dad, bad deal, I never seen him in so much pain.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

COWCHICK77 said:


> The name of the Dr. who did mine was Dr. Slaughter(in Medford).....how reassuring...
> 
> I had all four of mine done at the same time. The anesthesia made me goofy, apparently I told my mom that "it was fun having teeth pulled"...yep, real fun.
> 
> ...


 
Aha! My Dad uses Dr. Slaughter! :lol: I like him, but unfortunately our insurance won't cover anyone but the creepy people at Willamette Dental near Ashland doing it. *pout* The last time I got a really creepy old lady assistant who talked with her eyes closed....She even looked in my mouth WITH HER EYES CLOSED. :shock: Do you doubt why I'm scared to death? LOL

Thank god the actual dentist isn't so bad....She pretty much just ignores me panicking (Which is good, I would probably go into total meltdown mode if anyone tried to "comfort" me beforehand) and is pretty reassuring about everything. She says things like "Honey, you get on 1200lb animals every single day....Trust me, you're already the bravest of any of my patients."

Lol I'm such a little kid about the dentist. Seriously. :rofl: I once got potentially the biggest needle I had ever seen stuck into my toe whilst I was practically falling asleep. Apparantly I was the first person who hadn't at least flinched at that procedure. Stick IVs in me, shove pills down my throat, take my blood, But dear god, don't stick those stupid little x ray cards in my mouth, don't come near me with a mini mirror, and if you try and touch me with that stupid water sucky thing, you're lucky to make it out alive.... :rofl:


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> <snip>
> P.S. You don't have to go to oral surgeon for that, a knowledgeable dentist can do it perfectly well and with less pain.


That depends, KV, on each person's individual situation. I needed a surgeon and I had a very good dentist. MDH had a dentist take out his.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

NorthernMama said:


> That depends, KV, on each person's individual situation. I needed a surgeon and I had a very good dentist. MDH had a dentist take out his.


NM, from my experience with american dentists (for myself, my family, and several friends) they refuse to do even the simplest removal (I'm not even talking about something tough, like the need of the surgical removal), but send you directly to the oral surgeon. My problems with oral surgeons though are 1) they use gas (that's not needed really) and 2) they charge A LOT even for the simple stuff. I'm very lucky to have a dentist, who has eduction and long-time experience from 2 countries, and he has no problem to do surgical removal as well as the simple one. BUT I perfectly understand that not everyone is that lucky. :wink:


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

I went to an oral surgeon for my wisdom teeth, but I told them I didn't want the injection that would knock my senses out of me. I chose to stay alert.  He wasn't used to people not taking it but didn't force me... I made sure he wouldn't end up regretting it and didn't say or move a bit during the whole process. 

The whole process wasn't so bad and besides feeling numb, I hardly felt any pain and wasn't swollen. I didn't understand why people got so bloated... then the advil wore off, so I started swallowing them like candy; then I woke up the next day, my face tripled in size.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

KV, I think in Canada anyway, there are different qualifications required for surgery. And gas??? really??? My surgeon used an intravenous anaesthetic. I didn't know gas was still used for anything. With the IV, they can quickly extend the sedation. 

Interesting stuff, it is...

Oh and to the OP -- I do remember that my jaw was sore for a while afterwards, just from having my mouth open so wide for so long. I think all that you can take from everyone's experiences is that everyone is different and so you will be too. The more you stress over it, the harder it will be so just give up the control and if mentally you can deal with it, then physically you will be more easily able to heal up.


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Lunarflowermaiden said:


> Depends on how old you are.
> 
> They should show up on dental x-rays. I had all of mine removed at about 21, they hadn't started growing in, because they were on a collision course with the rest of my teeth.


Im 16 but i know lots of people younger down to 13 that have had them come in already.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

NorthernMama said:


> KV, I think in Canada anyway, there are different qualifications required for surgery. And gas??? really??? My surgeon used an intravenous anaesthetic. I didn't know gas was still used for anything. With the IV, they can quickly extend the sedation.


Sorry going OT, but do you pay for dental or medical work in Canada? Or it's part of "free medicine" there?


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

> rry going OT, but do you pay for dental or medical work in Canada? Or it's part of "free medicine" there?
> ​


I'm pretty sure dental isn't part of medical insurance (or "free medicine" as you call it lol ). Going to the hospital and getting a tumor out of your jaw is (in example), but not getting your wisdom teeth extracted. You need to buy an insurance for that and they cover wisdom teeth, cleanings, cavities, braces, etc (not all plans though.. the more you pay the more you get of course). The company my father works at gives him this insurance. Because it's a big company, the benefits are good and he only pays a small amount for it.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Hidalgo13 said:


> I'm pretty sure dental isn't part of medical insurance (or "free medicine" as you call it lol ). Going to the hospital and getting a tumor out of your jaw is (in example), but not getting your wisdom teeth extracted. You need to buy an insurance for that and they cover wisdom teeth, cleanings, cavities, braces, etc (not all plans though.. the more you pay the more you get of course). The company my father works at gives him this insurance. Because it's a big company, the benefits are good and he only pays a small amount for it.


Thanks, Hidalgo! Interesting to know!


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

> Thanks, Hidalgo! Interesting to know!


No problemo.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

KV - yes we pay for dental and vision care.


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

SH, I had all 4 of mine extracted by an oral surgeon. They were coming in horizontal and along a facial nerve so the dentist referred me. I had to be knocked out so that I didn't twitch and risk cutting the nerve. As it was, the bruising of the nerve made my face numb for about six months (which is normal). All is fine now. 

After having my own out, and nursing my 2 kids through having theirs out, I have some advice -- 
1) Get the Rx filled immediately after the procedure and start taking them before you feel the need. Once the pain gets ahead of the pills, you'll have a tough time getting pain controlled again. 
2) No straws. It sucks the clot out of the 'hole' and causes a dry socket - as other posters have said, dry sockets are bad. 
3) Fever - call the dentist/oral surgeon. You might have an infection. 
4) ICE IS YOUR FRIEND. Get bags of frozen peas or corn, wrap a dish towel around one and rotate them on your cheeks so that you always have something cold on your face. It keeps the pain and swelling down. Do this for at least 2 days and maybe longer, if you're still in pain on the 3rd day. Seriously.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I still have all four of mine, but they're aligned correctly. I've had different dentists tell me different things, from "if it ain't broke" to "OMG! Surgery now!" Considering that just getting my teeth cleaned nearly causes a panic attack, I'm going with the dentists who have told me to worry about them if they ever become a problem. I'm 27 now, they've been there for the past decade or so with no problem, so I'm hoping for a while longer yet.

I know lots of people who've had them out, and it seems like there's no way to know if you're one of the ones who will have a problem or one of the ones for whom it's no big deal.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

SorrelHorse said:


> Aha! My Dad uses Dr. Slaughter! :lol: I like him, but unfortunately our insurance won't cover anyone but the creepy people at Willamette Dental near Ashland doing it. *pout* The last time I got a really creepy old lady assistant who talked with her eyes closed....She even looked in my mouth WITH HER EYES CLOSED. :shock: Do you doubt why I'm scared to death? LOL
> 
> Thank god the actual dentist isn't so bad....She pretty much just ignores me panicking (Which is good, I would probably go into total meltdown mode if anyone tried to "comfort" me beforehand) and is pretty reassuring about everything. She says things like "Honey, you get on 1200lb animals every single day....Trust me, you're already the bravest of any of my patients."
> 
> Lol I'm such a little kid about the dentist. Seriously. :rofl: I once got potentially the biggest needle I had ever seen stuck into my toe whilst I was practically falling asleep. Apparantly I was the first person who hadn't at least flinched at that procedure. Stick IVs in me, shove pills down my throat, take my blood, But dear god, don't stick those stupid little x ray cards in my mouth, don't come near me with a mini mirror, and if you try and touch me with that stupid water sucky thing, you're lucky to make it out alive.... :rofl:


LOL, I didn't think Slaughter was still practicing. That was almost 20 years ago when I got mine done! 

I hear ya, I am a wimp about going to the doctor or dentist...eeek! And Ashland especially! There is nothing not creepy there...I don't like that town...


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Ahhh I had all mine taken out at once a couple of years ago. TERRIBLE experience for me (but I think the situation is pretty unique)

I was excited to be drugged up because I get freaked out with anything surgical, so when I got there the put the mask on and waited... so many minutes later they come in, "do you feel any different?" "Nope!" Waited a few more minutes and turned the machine up all the way, "Do you feel any different?" "Nope!" Etc. for about 20 minutes. The stuff did NOTHING to me and they gave me enough to knock a full grown man out.

Well eventually I figure they thought I was lying and they started... I could feel almost all of it. It was the worst feeling in the world! The worst (that I actually had nightmares about for a couple of days) was when he cracked one of the teeth accidently. It was the worst sensation (feeling, smell, and just overall) I ever had. And then when they did the stitches... I could feel every pull (and I am VERY squeamish)

Because of the cracked tooth I swelled up like a balloon (maybe worse) and was given the normal medicine they give people, but since I wasn't affected by their medicine very well he gave me some super strong pain killers (that he said most people get addicted to so to use sparingly). The normal pain killers didn't do a thing, so I was hopped up on those strong pain killers for days. I had the FUNNIEST conversations with every body I talked to. I always ended up making a terrible (really lame) joke and then laughing my butt off at it. But it mostly covered the pain! i'm hoping I never have to 'go under' again though.. that was terrifying.


----------



## aerie (Jul 19, 2010)

Gahhhh I hate the dentist! I have never had a cavity, but I always cringe when he comes at me with that scrapey thing and starts going at it on my teeth. Every time I feel like he is trying to either break my tooth or pull it out. 

According to what my othodontist told me when I got my braces off about four years ago I had no wisdom teeth, they just weren't there. But low and behold this last month when a tooth starts growing in! It doesn't hurt but I am terrified about getting it pulled! It is only the one and it seems like it is coming in straight, but knowing my luck....

I have heard from a lot of people that it isn't too bad, my boyfriend said he didn't swell up or anything. The drugs made him pretty loopy apparently though! He said that they were wheeling him out in a wheelchair to the car and he was proesting that he could do it himself! When they tried to assure him that he would need the chair to get out to the car he said, "But I am on the varsity walking team, I don't need a wheelchair!" The nurses and his mother got a pretty big kick out of that 

I wish you luck though!!! Just imagine all the soft junk food like pudding and jello you will get to eat after! lol


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

COWCHICK77 said:


> LOL, I didn't think Slaughter was still practicing. That was almost 20 years ago when I got mine done!
> 
> I hear ya, I am a wimp about going to the doctor or dentist...eeek! And Ashland especially! There is nothing not creepy there...I don't like that town...


Seriously, Ashland can be SOOOO insane....LOL. I only go there if I have to, or if I need to get something "odd" from the various little shops....


----------

